# موضوع غير هام



## عبد.الرحمن (11 نوفمبر 2009)

​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا استعراض لوكلاء و موزعي جميع السيارات داخل مصر​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ورجاءاً من مهندسينا الأفاضل ومهندساتنا الفضليات إضافة أي أماكن تدريب أخرى أوأماكن دورات تدريبية وكورسات متعلقة بالسيارات والجرارات لكي تعم الفائدة​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وجزاكم الله خيراً​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ونبدأ بماركتي المفضلة







​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بى ام دبيو​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المجموعة البافارية للسيارات​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
3[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ميدان روكسى – هليوبوليس – القاهرة[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المتحدون للتجارة والتوزيع ( ياسين​[/FONT]​[/FONT] )​
15​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد فريد – هليوبوليس[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]القاهرة للسيارات أبو غالى​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الكيلو 25 طريق مصر الإسماعيلية الصحراوى – مدينة العبور – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مجموعة عز العرب للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT]13​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع د . شاهين ، العجوزة – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]إسكندرية المتحدة أوتوموتيف​[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]241
طريق الحرية ، سبورتنج – الإسكندرية​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اوبل​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المنصور للسيارات​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
54[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ش جامعة الدول العربية – سور نادى الزمالك
مدينة نصر : 84 شارع الطيران – أمام رابعة العدوية[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الاسكندرية : العامرية الكيلو 28 طريق الاسكندرية / القاهرة الصحراوى
سان ستيفانو : 10 شارع الكازينو – عمارة الأوقاف
منصورة : 44 شارع عبد السلام عارف[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طنطا : الكيلو 82 طريق القاهرة / الاسكندرية الزراعى – دفرة[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قنا : 8 شارع دندرة أمام المستشفى العام بقنا[/FONT] 
　​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]اودى​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الشركة المصرية أوتوموتيف للمناطق الحرة​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المعارض والإدارة : 15 شارع الجيزة[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مركز العبور لخدمة العملاء والمعارض : مدينة العبور – بجوار سوق العبور​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بورش​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الشركة الهندسية للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]معرض رمسيس 211 شارع رمسيس – الظاهر[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]معرض الجيزة ومركز الخدمة 89 شارع ترعة الزمر - ارض اللواء[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]معرض أغا خان عمارات أغاخان – شبرا[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]معرض 6 أكتوبر - أبراج برعى بلازا بجوار جامعة 6 أكتوبر[/FONT] 
　​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بيجو​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وجيه أباظة​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
4[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع وادى النيل – المهندسين​[/FONT]51​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع عباس العقاد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تويوتا​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تويوتا إيجيبت​[/FONT][/FONT]10​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع المستشفى اليونانى – العباسية​[/FONT]381​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع الحرية – سيدى جابر​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ماتركس​[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] أ​[/FONT]2​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عمارة الشرق للتأمين أمام الباب الرئيسى للحديقة الدولية – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
9[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كايرو تريد​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
2[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد كريم – خلف مستشفى حسبو الدولى – م. السادسة – مدينة نصر​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قبنورى أوتو​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
31[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ش مصطفى النحاس – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]137​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع الملك فيصل – الهرم – جيزة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المسعود للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT]20​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع بولاق الجديد – القاهرة​[/FONT]209​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع 26 يوليو – ميدان سفنكس – الجيزة​[/FONT]25​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع اللاسلكى – المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة
خليج نعمة – منطقة السفارى – شرم الشيخ​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]جاجوار​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]جاجوار مصر​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
9[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عمارات العبور ش صلاح سالم - مدينة نصر
طريق مصر الإسماعيلية - مصر الجديدة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أبناء محمد محمود​[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]9[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عمارات العبور- طريق صلاح سالم – هليوبليس​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]دايــو​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الفرسان​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المعادى – 625 أ شارع الجزائر – المعادى الجديدة​[/FONT]55​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع جامعة الدول العربية​[/FONT]10​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع عبد العربى – امتداد شارع الطيران​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ماتركس​[/FONT]​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]2[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أ عمارة الشرق للتأمين أمام الباب الرئيسى للحديقة الدولية – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]رفاعى موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT]18​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع فوه – المهندسين – بجوار هيئة المصل واللقاح
العاشر من رمضان : أمام نادى الرواد​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
9[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كايرو تريد​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
2[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد كريم – خلف مستشفى حسبو الدولى – م. السادسة – مدينة نصر​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]دودج​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أبو غالى موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]صالة العرض : 40 عمارات رابعة الإستثمارى – شارع النزهة – أرض الجولف
مركز الخدمة وقطع الغيار : المنطقة الصناعية – نهاية جسر السويس
الكيلو 28 طريق مصر الاسماعيلية الصحراوى
روكسى : 11 شارع القبة – هليوبوليس
المعادى الجديدة : 1 / 3 شارع فلسطين
مركز خدمة المعادى : 37 شارع فلسطين
شرم الشيخ : قاعة عرض ومركز خدمة حى النور​[/FONT]　​Jeep​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أبو غالى موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]صالة العرض : 40 عمارات رابعة الإستثمارى – شارع النزهة – أرض الجولف
مركز الخدمة وقطع الغيار : المنطقة الصناعية – نهاية جسر السويس
الكيلو 28 طريق مصر الاسماعيلية الصحراوى
روكسى : 11 شارع القبة – هليوبوليس
المعادى الجديدة : 1 / 3 شارع فلسطين
مركز خدمة المعادى : 37 شارع فلسطين
شرم الشيخ : قاعة عرض ومركز خدمة حى النور​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT]9​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سوزوكى​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سوزوكى ايجيبت​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المنطقة الصناعية الرابعة - قطعة 7 - السادس من اكتوبر​[/FONT]26​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ش المساحة – الدقى​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سكودا​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شركة آرتوك أوتو للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع حسن الأكبر متفرع من ش9. المقطم[/FONT] 
144 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع 26 يوليو – خلف مسرح البالون . العجوزة​[/FONT]24​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع عبد الرازق السنهورى . مدينة نصر[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المصرية للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]برج سراى المعادى – كورنيش النيل[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الموزع الوحيد بالاسكندرية : شركة نور الدين الشريف​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
55[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طريق الحرية​[/FONT]10​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ش أحمد يحيى – جليم​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]رينو​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الشركة المصرية العالمية للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]القاهرة ( المقطم – المهندسين – المعادى[/FONT])​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الأسكندرية ( العامرية – سان ستيفانو[/FONT] )​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الفرسان​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المعادى – 625 أ شارع الجزائر – المعادى الجديدة​[/FONT]55​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع جامعة الدول العربية​[/FONT]10​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع عبد العربى – امتداد شارع الطيران​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ماتركس​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
2[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أ عمارة الشرق للتأمين أمام الباب الرئيسى للحديقة الدولية – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT]9​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كايرو تريد​[/FONT]​[/FONT] 
2[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد كريم – خلف مستشفى حسبو الدولى – م. السادسة – مدينة نصر​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الشيفورليه​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المنصور للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT]54​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ش جامعة الدول العربية – سور نادى الزمالك[/FONT].​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مدينة نصر : 84 شارع الطيران – أمام رابعة العدوية
الاسكندرية : العامرية الكيلو 28 طريق الاسكندرية / القاهرة الصحراوى
سان ستيفانو : 10 شارع الكازينو – عمارة الأوقاف
المنصورة : 44 شارع عبد السلام عارف
طنطا : الكيلو 82 طريق القاهرة / الاسكندرية الزراعى – دفرة
قنا : 8 شارع دندرة أمام المستشفى العام بقنا​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سيتروين​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]عز العرب​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ك 28 طريق مصر اسكندرية الصحراوى​[/FONT]13​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع الدكتور شاهين – العجوزة​[/FONT]35​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع ذاكر حسين - مدينة نصر
ك 1 طريق مصر اسكندرية الزراعى​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سيات​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الشركة الهندسية للسيارات​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]معرض رمسيس 211 شارع رمسيس – الظاهر
معرض الجيزة ومركز الخدمة 89 شارع ترعة الزمر - ارض اللواء
معرض أغا خان عمارات أغاخان – شبرا
معرض 6 أكتوبر - أبراج برعى بلازا بجوار جامعة 6 أكتوبر​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]سوبارو​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أبو غالى موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]صالة العرض : 40 عمارات رابعة الإستثمارى – شارع النزهة – أرض الجولف
مركز الخدمة وقطع الغيار : المنطقة الصناعية – نهاية جسر السويس
الكيلو 28 طريق مصر الاسماعيلية الصحراوى
روكسى : 11 شارع القبة – هليوبوليس
المعادى الجديدة : 1 / 3 شارع فلسطين
مركز خدمة المعادى : 37 شارع فلسطين
شرم الشيخ : قاعة عرض ومركز خدمة حى النور​[/FONT]　​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فيات​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الفرسان​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المعادى – 625 أ شارع الجزائر – المعادى الجديدة​[/FONT]55​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع جامعة الدول العربية​[/FONT]10​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع عبد العربى – امتداد شارع الطيران​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/FONT][/FONT]9​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/FONT]​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 نوفمبر 2009)

​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]فولكس فاجن​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الشركة المصرية أوتوموتيف للمناطق الحرة​[/font][/font]15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع الجيزة
مركز العبور لخدمة العملاء والمعارض : مدينة العبور – بجوار سوق العبور​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]المتحدون للتجارة والتوزيع ( ياسين​[/font]​[/font])​
15 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع محمد فريد – جامع الفتح – هليوبوليس
شركة الطارق لتجارة واستيراد وتوزيع السيارات
سيتى سنتر الإسكندرية ( كارفور[/font] )​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]المركز المصرى لخدمة وهندسة السيارات​[/font][/font]31 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع الحجاز – المهندسين​[/font]6 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع الجمهورية المتحدة – الدقى​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]فولفو​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]شركة الكويت والبلاد العربية للتنمية الصناعية​[/font][/font]58 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ش التحرير – الدقى[/font]​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]المصرية لتصنيع وسائل النقل غبور مصر​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]بور سعيد - منطقة الإستثمار​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]فورميولا واحد​[/font][/font]11 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ش الذهبى من الخليفة المأمون مصر الجديدة[/font] 
　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]فورد​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]أوتو ماجد​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]المركز الرئيسى - مدينة نصر​[/font]3 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع حافظ رمضان - مكرم عبيد خلف قسم أول مدينة نصر[/font] 
　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لادا​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لادا ايجيبت​[/font]​[/font] 
35[font=times new roman (arabic)]ابراج العبور - طريق سالم - مدينة نصر[/font] 
　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]كيا​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]كيا موتورز إيجيبت​[/font][/font]69 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع النصر – المعادى الجديدة – القاهرة
الجيزة : برج الأورمان 48 شارع الجيزة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الفرسان​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]المعادى – 625 أ شارع الجزائر – المعادى الجديدة​[/font]55 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع جامعة الدول العربية​[/font]10 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع عبد العربى – امتداد شارع الطيران​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]ماتركس​[/font]​[/font] 
2[font=times new roman (arabic)]أ عمارة الشرق للتأمين أمام الباب الرئيسى للحديقة الدولية – القاهرة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/font]​[/font] 
9[font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]أوتو جولف​[/font]​[/font] 
7[font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع الشهيد محمد عبد المنعم متفرع من نبيل الوقاد – أرض الجولف​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]فيرارى​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]أبناء محمد محمود​[/font]​[/font] 
9[font=times new roman (arabic)]عمارات العبور- طريق صلاح سالم – هليوبليس​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]مرسيدس​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الجيزة الوطنية للسيارات​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]ـ1 شارع التحرير -الدقى – الجيزة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]القاهرة الوطنية للسيارات​[/font]​[/font] 
1025[font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع كورنيش النيل متفرع من الخليج​[/font]1191 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع كورنيش النيل – بولاق​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]ميتسوبيشى​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]مجموعة شركات الرواس ( موتور تريند[/font])
19 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع هدى شعراوى​[/font]2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ب شارع رمسيس​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الاسكندرانى​[/font]​[/font] 
45[font=times new roman (arabic)]جسر السويس – روكسى​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لايف​[/font][/font]7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]ميدان سفنكس – المهندسين​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]نيسان​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الســـبع​[/font]​[/font] 
18[font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع الحرية – مصر الجديدة
فرع المنصورة : شارع بورسعيد – المنصورة​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]هوندا​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]سور نادى الترسانة – المهندسين
شارع عمر الجيزاوى
شارع 26 يوليو
المنطقة الحرة – بورسعيد
المعرض ومركز الخدمة وقطع الغيار – مدينة نصر طريق النصر أمام دار الإمداد والتموين​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/font]​[/font] 
9[font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]أوتو جولف​[/font][/font]7 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع الشهيد محمد عبد المنعم متفرع من نبيل الوقاد – أرض الجولف​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]نصر​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]شركة النصر لصناعة السيارات ( شاهين – فلوريد​[/font]​[/font])​
[font=times new roman (arabic)]عمارة الثورة – الألفى​[/font]4 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع المنياوى – غمرة – القاهرة​[/font]33 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع مصطفى النحاس – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font]　​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]هونداى​[/font][/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]غبور​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]مصر الجديدة 14 عمارات العبور – صلاح سالم
المهندسين – 14 ش وزارة الزراعة امتداد البطل أحمد عبد العزيز
الكيلو 3 طريق مصر اسكندرية الزراعى قليوب
الاسكندرية : 27 ش السلطان حسين
بورسعيد : 15 حافظ ابراهيم متفرع من شارع الجمهورية​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]ماتركس​[/font][/font]2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]أ عمارة الشرق للتأمين أمام الباب الرئيسى للحديقة الدولية – القاهرة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]باندا موتورز​[/font][/font]9 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع محمد توفيق دياب – متفرع من مكرم عبيد – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]كايرو تريد​[/font][/font]2 [font=times new roman (arabic)]شارع محمد كريم – خلف مستشفى حسبو الدولى – م. السادسة – مدينة نصر​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]وطنية أوتوموتيف​[/font][/font][font=times new roman (arabic)]امتداد عباس العقاد – السفارات – مدينة نصر – القاهرة​[/font]وأخيراً.. لي رجاء عند من استفاد بهذا المجهود المتواضع ألا ينسى أخاه الفقير إلى ربه بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب؛ حتى يقول له الملك​​​​​​​​​ 
: 
"آمين... ولك مثله..."​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 نوفمبر 2009)

نسأل الله القبول
و
أرجو أن ينال إعجاب حضراتكم
​​​​​​​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

مفيش شركات بتعمل دورات جامدة كده ف مصر؟؟


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل المهندس / عبد الرحمن​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أعرفك يا باشمهندس إن هذا الملتقى للمشاركة ولعرض الموضوعات العلمية المفيدة ، وتبادل الآراء ووجهات النظر، وإن ما تقدمه هو أسماء لشركات ووكلاء السيارات بمصر وعناوينهم ، فهل استفاد أعضاء المنتدى بهذا العرض.​هذه الأسماء والعناوين موجودة بالصحف المصرية ، ولا تفيد أعضاء المنتدى وخاصة إخواننا العرب في كافة الدول العربية . فهذه المشاركة تعتبر دعاية لشركات ووكلاء السيارات .​أما إذا كان وجهة نظرك عمل دورات تدريبية على الأنواع المختلفة للسيارات ، فكان يكتفي عرض لأسماء أنواع السيارات فقط .. دون ذكر أسماء وعناوين الوكلاء.​*إنني أعتذر للأخ المهندس عبد الرحمن على هذا الرد ، كما أطالب الإخوة المشرفين* *على قسم هندسة السيارات إلغاء هذه المشاركة**.*​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الدكتور أحمد
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتقد أنك متحامل عليٌ زيادة عن اللزوم 

أولاً / أنا طالب بكلية الهندسة ولا تدري كم تفيد هذه المعلومات طلبة مثلي في مصر لأنها تمثل بالنسبة لنا أماكن التدريب والتي نتعلم فيها مالا نتعلمه حتى في الكلية


" وخاصةإخواننا العرب في كافة الدول العربية "

ثانياً / هل من اللازم أن يكون الموضوع المكتوب مفيداً لكل أعضاء المنتدى بكل طوائفهم وبلدانهم وإن لم يكن ذلك فسيكون الموضوع في نظرك موضوعاً ناقصاً

هل تعني لو كتب أحد إخواننا في قطر عن دورة في بلده أن هذا يغضبني ولا يفيدني وأنتقص موضوعه




ثالثاً / إني جمعت تقريباً كل التوكيلات ومراكز الصيانة في مصر بما لا يفرق بين ماركة وأخرى أي لاتفضيل بين شركة وأخرى أي ما فعلته لا يمت للتسويق أو الإعلانات بصفة كما تدعي حضرتك
لأن من المفاهيم الأساسية للإعلان لو علمت أن تذكر محاسن منتج واحد فقط وهذا لم يحدث في مشاركتي

فهل مثلاً إذا قلت أن شركات المحمول في مصر هم 3 شركات 

موبينيل وفودافون واتصالات

فهل هذا يعني في نظرك أنه دعاية وإعلان أم أنه أمر معروف 


"أماإذا كان وجهة نظرك عمل دورات تدريبية على الأنواع المختلفة للسيارات ، فكان يكتفي عرض لأسماء أنواع السيارات فقط .. دون ذكر أسماء وعناوين الوكلاء "

رابعاً / هل إذا ذكرت ماركات السيارات فقط كما طلبت حضرتك هل هذا كافي لمعرفة أماكن التدريب لطلبة كلية الهندسة

خامساً / من الأفضل أن نترك الإشراف والتنبيهات والتحذيرات لإخواننا المشرفين

د/ محمد باشراحيل ’ م/ العقاب الهرم

فهذه هي وظيفتهم وإن ألغوا مشاركتي فلا بأس في ذلك


غفر الله لي ولك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

ان شاء الله اللي عنده أماكن أخرى يتفضل بذكرها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع- بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم عبد.الرحمن
ليس هناك موضوع يبذل فيه احد الاعضاء جهدا ما ، الا ويكون موضوعا مهما ، فإذا كان لي مؤاخذة ما ، فهو عن وصفك لموضوعك بأنه "غير مهم ". 
فكما قلت ان اى جهد يبذله احد الاعضاء فهو مهم ، ومقدر ، ومثمن لدينا ، فجزاك الله خيرا .
واين توكيل ديهاتسو ؟:34:
والموديلات الصيني التي ملآت البلاد ، وأغرت العباد ؟:34:
ننتظر منك مشاركات أخري ممتعة ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم أخي عاطف 

هذا العنوان بغرض شد الإنتباه فقط ولا أعنيه بالفعل

ولكنه موضوع هام فعلاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً


----------



## ahmed elsefy (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع مفيد فعلا بالنسبة لطلبة هندسة السيارات لان موضوع التدريب احيانا بيكون صعب شوية ويا ريت لو عرفت اي حاجة عن دورات تدريبية داخل مصر ماتبخلش علينا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (28 أبريل 2010)

ان شاء الله


----------



## hitman2450 (11 مايو 2010)

اشكرك اخي الفاضل لاني كنت محتاج العناوين دي عشان اقدم السي في بتاعي


----------



## hitman2450 (11 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام الموضوع مهم جدا لمن يبحث عن عمل في هذا المجال 
وبالتالي انا عارف موقع جميل عليه كل العناوين بتاعت التوكيلات 
لكن مش هقدر احطه غير بعد منستأذن المشرفين عشان محدش يفكر انه اعلان لموقع اخر
فيريت المشرفين يقولو لنا مسموح ام لا ؟؟


----------

